
Mutant mosquitoes battle Zika virus - 6stringmerc
http://thescoopblog.dallasnews.com/2016/05/mutant-mosquitoes-battle-zika-virus.html/
======
6stringmerc
One of the take-aways I really liked seeing in the article was the amount of
effort put satisfying regulation - it might be seen as hand-holding by the
company - getting the FDA, Ag Department, and CDC to all agree and sign off -
but as noted, new tech often is in advance of regulations. If the science is
sound, I'm all for trying to get good pathways to market. This looks like one
of those examples.

